# Your fantastic advice on what will happen!



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ladies, 
I need your advice.As I never cope well not knowing what to expect next! 
I have just received a phone call from my clinic, Bourne hall. I have been matched with a recipient and have been pencilled in for EC in February. I have to call them on CD1 to be told what will happen next! Any ideas on what to expect, when I call the on CD1?
Thanks in advance. xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi some clinics put you on the pill for the first month to get you and your recip close in cycles or you could statr d-regging on day 21 of your cycle. It all depends on what your clinc policy is. 

Good luck


----------



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Sally. Its nice to, half no what to expect! And congrats on your lovely bump!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks hun you will have one soon too   

Mabe someone from your clinic will post and let you know what they do. With my clinic it was start on cd21


----------



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Hope so


----------

